# Countries where introvert would like to live



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

newzealand, i want to live in newzealand.
wait, i'm an extrovert...hmmm...


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

North Europe used to be once a good place for solitude and introversion. Nowadays the cultural shift to extroversion has hit even the quiet populations. More and more people from different countries are moving to these faraway coud countries. When I go out on the streets, I meet foreigners more than fellow countrymen. Okay, I can tell by now that I live in Finland in a suburb of Helsinki. The culture has changed quite a lot in let's say, 20 years. Nowadays a need for privacy is seen as a weakness and everyone is expect to act friendly, talkative and open-minded all the time.

Almost everybody have cell phones, internet connections and teevees. Almost everyone I know are also logged on Facebook and some on Twitter. I used to be on FB too but it turned out to be too draining for my introverted side. I noticed what a competitive and narcisstic site FB really is and how it was shifting my moods and focus to a wrong direction. That being said, people have been asking me why did you sign out. Well why not? Then there are days when I like to keep my phone shut or just haven't remembered the damn thing for a day. That's when some extrovert gets pissed off and is yelling at me "WHY DIDN'T YOU ANSWER YOUR PHONE???!!" like interfering my privacy is their constitutional right.

When I watch the TV (I don't have one at home for a good reason) most of the shows are game and talent shows to please the extroverted audiences. There used to be great documentaries of interesting subjects. Now it's all Idols, screaming gospel singers, Top & Master Chef shows or any sock-knitting shows where the contestants are labelled with whatever tags the judges like to give them for "critic". 

A friend of mine was applying to a relatively easy job as an engineer. He was put through several job interviews and personality tests. The interviewer labelled him as laid-back yet organized and was criticising him for being a "bit too laid-back" for he answered the questions in a calm yet firm manner. The interviewer said this made him look a bit slow...the next thing the interviewer asked were his political views. How's that relevant to anything? 

10 years ago you just picked up the phone or sent a letter and they got you interviewed. Then they contacted you and told you if you had gotten the job. Nowadays you need to sell your own goddamn "brand" as a worker and must willingly face midwitted scrutiny to the point of madness just to get food on the table. 20 years of broadcasting American tv shows has slowly led to American thinking and lifestyle. Intorversion is really now a form of social rebellion.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Central europe, parts of asia. My theory is that countries that have a high net immigration are more likely to be extravert like the US, as compared to countries which have a low net immigration like Japan, which is strongly introvert.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> *If it's Pi, then Britain (but not Ji.) Your title says London - you should try life out in the sticks, it's a lot different.*
> 
> Actually I have found reverse, in Europe and in Asia, where people are more willing to approach strangers in cities, since in a city everyone is in a stranger, whereas the "town" mentality is only to trust people I know...
> 
> certainly in some Asian capitals (no names ... Manila) I felt that my business was being particularly minded by other people.


 @Diphenhydramine Where you referring to me about London? What is Pi and Ji Oh you meant Introvert perception Si and Ni and Ji Introverted Feeling and introverted thinking. I studyed in newcastle the last three years. It was a nice friendly city. The people feel laid back and outgoing. What place outside London would be good for a Ji type? I'm guessing Newcastle, Brighton, Lol I haven't been to too many places.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> @_Diphenhydramine_ Where you referring to me about London? What is Pi and Ji


 Yes.

By Pi I mean types INFJ, INTJ, ISTJ and ISFJ. By Ji I mean types INFP, INTP, ISTP, ISFP.

WRT your question, I'm not really sure, I lived in York for most of my life and found that it was a good mix of friendly-reserved.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Yes.
> 
> By Pi I mean types INFJ, INTJ, ISTJ and ISFJ. By Ji I mean types INFP, INTP, ISTP, ISFP.


Yeah I understand now. :happy: What cities or places outside london would be good for a Ji type? Newcastle? Brighton? I haven't travelled a lot around britain


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> Yeah I understand now. :happy: What cities or places outside london would be good for a Ji type? Newcastle? Brighton? I haven't travelled a lot around britain


 I always found that Yorkshire was a fine place to be an introvert (I am extrovert, though.)


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I always found that Yorkshire was a fine place to be an introvert (I am extrovert, though.)


Are you originally from the UK?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> Are you originally from the UK?


 "Originally"? I lived there for 20 years including my whole school and university life and I am a citizen, if that counts.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Lady D said:


> text


Lol. Like you even have immigrants in Finland! :laughing:

Come over the baltic sea and let's talk immigration haha!

Also i don't know why you think game and talent shows would interest extroverts specifically?
IME that would be more of a sensor thing.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Lol. Like you even have immigrants in Finland! :laughing:
> 
> Come over the baltic sea and let's talk immigration haha!
> 
> ...


Just because you don't think there are lots of immigrants in Finland doesn't prove your right. The annual budget of Finland is around 50 billion euros. Immigration costs charge approximately from 1,5 to 2 billion of the budget. A local prison spends 2 500 000 euros a year for the care of 80 foreign prisoners. Does this ring your bells? When I go out 80 % of the people at the local mall are black. Is that just suntan? What about the cashier at the super market who can't speak Finnish? What about the taxi or bus driver who have no clue of what I'm asking them in Finnish?

I don't know where you live but if it's not a welfare country you should have nothing to worry about. The immigrants are not living on your expense then. Finland's immigration policies are so screwed that we'll face the same problems as Sweden has in just about few years. Did you know that there are ghettos in Sweden? Rosengård? Tjensta? I bet the Swedes are f-ing happy about it. 

And about the game shows: well who wouldn't watch these than the extroverted? They please the extroverted feeling needs for being entertaining and have a social component.

Are you sure of being an ENTP? ENTP's don't usually overlook things out of their own stupidity.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

aus2020 said:


> Central europe, parts of asia. My theory is that countries that have a high net immigration are more likely to be extravert like the US, as compared to countries which have a low net immigration like Japan, which is strongly introvert.


No. I am from central europe (Czech citizen, nationality: street mix). Im not sure about all German/Austrian places, but ruling out that, clear cultural prefence in central Europe is moderate extraversion coupled with maximally moderate emotionality. Highly extraverted ppl are often receipt as loud and emotional ones as hysterical. 
I think in this we are with Asians from far east in accord: shout at someone and/or dont have emotions under control is not receipt well.

But in fact strong Asian imigration from countrys like China, Vietman, Japan, Mongolia etc. is doing something else. Here were traditionally strong bussiness conections and many asians from far east, who moved in previously, were already here in UNI, doing bussiness etc., or someone from their family was. And keeps bringing others.
I think they find culture easy to fit in (no problems with them at all), because they tend to be hard working, rational, tidy, polite colectivists. Said features definitely arent going against our culture.It has nothing to do with introversion.

Many asians I know were feeling at begin a bit of steemroled, before adapting more asertive attitude. But they got used. Their children usually are already learned from small, that they will get what they ask for. And that social life is organized around pubs.

In Czech rep. prevalent trend in culture and ppl. temperament is SCOxI, e.g. extroverted, emotionally stable, organized/structured, inquisitive (openess to intelect, emotions, adventure). Country people tend to be more agreedable and friendly than in towns.

My bet will be that Scandinavia, despite "introverted", have higher number of incomers than we do. We dont have generous benefits.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm planning on moving up north to new Hampshire. Less people, no income tax.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely not US. I'm sick of all this emphasis on being assertive and "selling yourself" crap. It's hell for someone like me.

Perhaps this is not the case in certain Southern or middle parts of it, but generally speaking, North America has that kind of culture, focus on individualism and personal success at any price.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Lady D said:


> Just because you don't think there are lots of immigrants in Finland doesn't prove your right. The annual budget of Finland is around 50 billion euros. Immigration costs charge approximately from 1,5 to 2 billion of the budget. A local prison spends 2 500 000 euros a year for the care of 80 foreign prisoners. Does this ring your bells? When I go out 80 % of the people at the local mall are black. Is that just suntan? What about the cashier at the super market who can't speak Finnish? What about the taxi or bus driver who have no clue of what I'm asking them in Finnish?
> 
> I don't know where you live but if it's not a welfare country you should have nothing to worry about. The immigrants are not living on your expense then. Finland's immigration policies are so screwed that we'll face the same problems as Sweden has in just about few years. Did you know that there are ghettos in Sweden? Rosengård? Tjensta? I bet the Swedes are f-ing happy about it.
> 
> ...


Oh my! The hilarity!! Let's have some fun shall we?

First and foremost i think it's important to note that i in fact am Swedish, so you telling me about the problems of my country seems ironic, to say the least. Actually I lived in two of those ghettos, one of them being Bergsjön which is arguably one of the worst ghettos in Sweden. Apart from the fact that it's so far from central Gothenburg i never had a problem, with neighbours or otherwise. Sure the apartment was run down as hell but that's not my neighbours fault.

Secondly i want to dispute the claim that immigration in any way is detrimental to our society. Sure immigration costs money, there's gotta be language schools, housing subsidies and so on. It also makes a whole lot of money, much more than it costs. Immigrants perform tasks that no Swede wants to do. They clean our houses and public spaces, they cook our food, they drive our buses and taxis, they man our small shops 24/7 and they are by large something like 4 times likely than a Swede to be self-employed. The restaurant boom in Sweden has been almost single handedly driven by motivated and ambitious immigrants. Iranis and a few other minorities even tend to be more successful academically and otherwise than ethnic Swedes! Now i wont say there's no problems at all due to immigration, because surely there is. However the problems do not in any way outweigh the benefits

Thirdly i must say that the fact that you seem to take exception to the fact that there are black people at your supermarket repulsive. You seem like a bigoted close minded and generally unpleasant person. Really sometimes i think the reason there's not so many immigrants in Finland is because nobody in their right mind would ever want to move there.

And yes i'm sure i'm an ENTP, because i'm openminded and tolerant, always trying to see the point of view of the other person and seeking to know every aspect of a problem before i make a judgment. You however should probably look into your type, because i didn't know racist scumbag was a typical INTP trait.

Edit : I bet you vote for those people in Sannfinländarna or whatever it was called?


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nessie said:


> No. I am from central europe (Czech citizen, nationality: street mix). Im not sure about all German/Austrian places, but ruling out that, clear cultural prefence in central Europe is moderate extraversion coupled with maximally moderate emotionality. Highly extraverted ppl are often receipt as loud and emotional ones as hysterical.
> I think in this we are with Asians from far east in accord: shout at someone and/or dont have emotions under control is not receipt well.
> 
> But in fact strong Asian imigration from countrys like China, Vietman, Japan, Mongolia etc. is doing something else. Here were traditionally strong bussiness conections and many asians from far east, who moved in previously, were already here in UNI, doing bussiness etc., or someone from their family was. And keeps bringing others.
> ...


I probably should have said parts of central europe, such as Switzerland, as opposed to extravert european countries like Ireland. Although I've travelled to the Czech Republic a few years ago on holiday, good country to visit btw, I don't have an opinion of the country, unlike some others.

praguepies: Introvert nation


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tega1 said:


> Yeah I understand now. :happy: What cities or places outside london would be good for a Ji type? Newcastle? Brighton? I haven't travelled a lot around britain


 Also, interestingly both Brighton and Newcastle are quite busy places -- Newcastle especially is known for its night life. (Why they keep coming to York for the races is beyond me.) It depends what you want as an introvert. 

I lived out in rural E. Yorks, which was truly the home for introverts. One could go about one's daily business with literally no contact with anyone else -- friendships are developed and matured slowly and you don't bother strangers. Social events are open to people who are obviously locals, though not always. However this has downsides for extroverts like me -- the slightest intrusion into someone else's business is looked down upon, and some "social institutions of alcohol distribution" - of which I won't name - have five or six regular patrons and treat any new customer with such an unfriendly manner that they never go back, as if their intention is to very slowly go out of business.

Nonetheless the people are polite. Except the chavs.

Yorkshire people are more friendly; they're more likely to give you the time of the day if you need help with something or like that, but they're not likely to fall into deep conversation with strangers, to be "nosy", or to demand that anyone acting in an ordinary way change their manners. You should try it, if you can stand the accent.

I am a pretty well travelled person and I will say that this is the best place for introverts that I have come across -- unless of course you are interested in moving to _cordilleras_ of the Philippines and farming rice on a terrace.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Definitely Russia.

I would also say definitely NOT anywhere in the "Middle East", Indian subcontinent or Africa.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

aus2020 said:


> I probably should have said parts of central europe, such as Switzerland, as opposed to extravert european countries like Ireland. Although I've travelled to the Czech Republic a few years ago on holiday, good country to visit btw, I don't have an opinion of the country, unlike some others.
> 
> praguepies: Introvert nation


I laughed my ass of reading this cute piece. And not just because number of extroverts is given cca 72% for Czech rep., eg.g. introverted author of article wasnt going to much "better" place in introverted terms than U.S.A. (she is giving 75% extroverts for U.S.A.).
She probably didnt realized (when doing all this knitting), that she is in state, where bussiness have bad rep. because of ways how it was/is performed. Well, sometimes happens miracle and someone ends up in jail, but as an economist I could confirm, that such event is between bussinessmans rare... 

Also laughable was, how she clearly didnt realized, which kind of sports nation prefere. Definitely not the ones she put here, much more popular are colective sports. National sport?:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Czech R was always one of the places I wanted to go before I left Europe. But no, parents prefer Berlin to Prague


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Oh my! The hilarity!! Let's have some fun shall we?
> 
> First and foremost i think it's important to note that i in fact am Swedish, so you telling me about the problems of my country seems ironic, to say the least. Actually I lived in two of those ghettos, one of them being Bergsjön which is arguably one of the worst ghettos in Sweden. Apart from the fact that it's so far from central Gothenburg i never had a problem, with neighbours or otherwise. Sure the apartment was run down as hell but that's not my neighbours fault.
> 
> ...


Oh wow you managed to apply ALL the worst cliches there are concerning immigration. Let's give it a try.

Ok, for once - don't you have unemployed Swedes to manage all the mentioned tasks? Over here we have about 400 000 unemployed Finns so there's really no need for work-based immigration. Our prime minister still suggested that we should have 1,8 million more immigrants. That would be great if they were self-sufficient people such as the Asians. I've got no problem with that. The Vietnamese and the Chinese population has never been any problem. Most of the Estonians and Russians have been kind of okay, too. Well what the heck, let's say that anyone who is willing to work and study to develop their skills and become a good citizen should feel free to come. Does that sound racist to you? 

Of the Iranis here: their restaurants don't usually offer customers receipts which is saying that they aren't paying taxes. They also often make changes in management in every two years to earn full benefits from the state. No Finnish employer can do that for that their management is scrutinized carefully. There has been lots of debate on this lately.

About your ghettos: I've seen You Tube videos of Rosengård and Malmö incidents of burning cars etc. If even police doesn't feel safe of entering Rosengård then how the hell can anyone say there isn't a problem? What do you think of those news? Do you shut them out of your world for they are contradictory to your views? I've seen lots of news of the situation in Sweden. If it was just hard-working people moving to North Europe I'd have no problem. But it's the muslims from the third world who have no concern for the values of Westerners and who are completely exploiting our countries. 

The Finns and Swedes have traditionally been the top of the world in schooling, businesses, technology and all-round happiness of the people in the nation-state. All the statistics I've seen claim this. We shouldn't in that matter look up to anyone. Some improvement can always be done but we were doing just fine even before large-scale immigration.

You said you're getting money out of this. Let's see...Sweden Democrats claim that your annual immigration costs are about 35 billion a year...can't find a better source. Can you do that for me since you are a Swede. _Jag kan tala lite svenska men inte så mycket..._

If anyone thinks I'm a racist, I don't care. If I'm close-minded, so be it. Maybe this derives back from my Swedish ancestors. I heard Vikings weren't the nicest folk. And no, I didn't vote for Perussuomalaiset. I was a running electorate for a different party in two elections.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I like most Nordic countries, would love to visit in the future.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 11, 2013)

I would most definitely like to live in Japan, Sweden or Norway... but mostly Japan because I'm in awe with their culture, their anime and even their language which I've been trying to learn and I'll undoubtedly learn it by the time I graduate from college.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cosmin said:


> I would most definitely like to live in *Japan*, Sweden or Norway... but mostly Japan because I'm in awe with their culture, their anime and even their language which I've been trying to learn and I'll undoubtedly learn it by the time I graduate from college.


Yeah I like watching Japanese anime. Yeah I like their culture and the language. I learned some beginners japanese in a university module in my final year. I recently completed zyuranger. That's where mighty morphin power rangers got their stock footage. If it wasn't for them we wouldn't have games consoles or video games I'm a big nintendo fan. Their headquarters are there. I also finished watching the first five seasons of Pokemon. I would like visit Japan some day. Maybe even end up living there.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Because I studied psychology in college, I remember coming across a few studies that have compared extroversion across cultures. If I recall correctly, at the bottom of the list - meaning the most introverted countries - were Taiwan, Philippines, Indonesia, and bit higher up Hong Kong. Take it what it's worth, but people of those nations are probably amongst the more introverted people.


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

Here's one, Croatia


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

I would consider Thailand to be an isfp country.


----------



## spfrss2 (Dec 8, 2012)

I traveled the southern half of Ireland in the late 90's. Most of the towns & countryside seemed like a perfect place to find some solitude in a peaceful, pleasant environment. Felt like paradise.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Antarctica, no doubt.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Japan; Iceland; a city in Mexico where many ex-pats go


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

theestelle said:


> I live in Oregon! And sometimes yes–– sometimes not, it depends on the definition of the 'introvert' itself. People ARE friendly to you on the streets in a non-intrusive way, depending on what kind of an introvert a person would like to be.


The other day I was with my boyfriend and a friend, had just gotten off the MAX, and were roaming around the Hollywood district we had stopped cause we were trying to figure out where exactly we were, and where a restaurant we wanted to go to was..and we got asked twice in less than a couple minutes if we needed help. 

Mind you, all three of us were lifelong Oregonians, and only momentarily needed to gather our bearings, but it was the thought that counted 


Ps if you're from Portland that'll make sense, If not, prolly not


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't particularly enjoy the U.S brand of extroversion, although I see its overall necessity in the work place. It goes way beyond that though, people automatically assume that strangers(like me) love for them to size me up, analyze me, and try to look me in the eye. Are you shitting me... we are just strangers shopping in a grocery store, why is anything except possibly a minor glance necessary? Its not like I'm on your doorstep, why be so enthused at my existence that you have to stare at me like its a game? Different strokes for different folks, i get it but I need a breath of fresh air


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

Introverts are accepted in Japan but the culture seems more 'feeing' based (I'm from Japan). You are supposed to work out what the other is thinking without them telling you and put the group interest first. Self-centered thinkers aren't going to do well.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm from England, I was never reserved enough for my fellow Brits. I always stuck out like a sore thumb. I've lived in a few countries and it seems to me the extroverts are out numbered by introverts. We're just so public and loud that no one notices we're in the minority. In conversations with people, it's mostly introverts that have learned to be more social out of necessity. 

The States are funny because I run into people even louder than me! I live in Canada now and they deal with enough loud Americans that I don't seem too obnoxious. Canadians in general are more introverted and less social than Brits. But at least there's less social pressure to be social. Canadian social events are filled with people who actually want to be there. That in turn makes for more fun regardless introvert or extrovert.

(Generalizing.)


----------



## stack.o.pancakes (Jul 21, 2013)

Britain or Honduras or the US (I'm a US citizen, currently in Honduras, and obsessed with BBC).


----------



## starryskies (Jul 26, 2013)

Japan definitely, even in very busy areas the culture is different I think. I felt so happy and free when I was there, It was weird. I felt like I was surrounded by my kind and totally anonymous. Obviously there are many extroverted japanese people but I think they don't interact with strangers as much culturally.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

PPM said:


> Introverts are accepted in Japan but the culture seems more 'feeing' based (I'm from Japan). You are supposed to work out what the other is thinking without them telling you and put the group interest first. Self-centered thinkers aren't going to do well.


How is it like living in Japan?


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I think most countries cater to both types of lifestyles!
I think that the best places could be in Europe,
Such as Scandinavia and England,
Due to the general indoors culture,
Though here where I am the "Introverted" work ethic is encouraged,
And it's easy to keep yourself away from any hustle and bustle,
Due to the lay out of our cities(Wide spread).


I think any country can be made a home,
No matter how different


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

Canada, Sweden, New Zealand, Finland


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

hm, i suppose finland, if you hate socializing are into reclusion. -.-

but im more like an extroverted introvert, so i hate that stuff!


----------

